#ubuntu-ports 2006-03-19
* shinmen cross his fingers while upgrading the U80 to dapper
<fabbione> shinmen: it should work. we did test on U80
<shinmen> fabbione: Even in desktop stuff?
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> you will have only one issue with hald not working
<fabbione> otherwise you should be ok
<fabbione> IF
<fabbione> there are issues starting up nautilus
<fabbione> upgrade in a couple of hours
<fabbione> i did upload a fix not too long ago, but i am not sure is in the archive yet
<shinmen> Will do, thanks.
<shinmen> fabbione: BTW, is there a way to run ubuntu for sparc with a 2.4 kernel? I have a problem with my sun blade 100 at home, that to get the audio working, only kernels older than 2.4.23-rc1 (IIRC) work with the trident chip.
<shinmen> fabbione: So right know I'm running sarge on it, but without giving crap to debian, it has nothing to do when compared to an ubuntu desktop.
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione> we don't support 2.4 anymore
* shinmen curses
<shinmen> fabbione: Then I'll have to squash that kernel bug... Thanks.
* shinmen curses Alan Cox
<fabbione> if you can write me down some more details i can ask David Miller
<shinmen> fabbione: Shure. In a second.
<fabbione> shinmen: send it via email please
<shinmen> fabbione: What's your address?
<fabbione> fabbione@ubuntu.com 
<shinmen> Done with the dist-upgrade... I'll reboot in a couple of minutes. Don't wanna miss the meeting.
<fabbione> shinmen: can you please check what version of liboil is installed?
<fabbione> dpkg -p liboil0.3 |grep Ver
<shinmen> 0.3.7-0ubuntu5
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> it should be the good one
<shinmen> Great.
<fabbione> i just started debugging hald
<fabbione> but it might take sometime
<fabbione> there are several other libs involved
<shinmen> fabbione: Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.
<fabbione> shinmen: send me a patch with a fix?
<shinmen> fabbione: What's wrong with hal?
<fabbione> hald dies
<fabbione> for some unknown reasons
<shinmen> fabbione: I'll look it up after the reboot it done.
<fabbione> shinmen: ok..
<fabbione> that sounds good
<shinmen> fabbione: Damn... X problems. I tried with my old xorg conf, and it failes to load a couple of modules. And if I try an X -configure it fails to load another... Let check what's the deal with that.
<shinmen> BTW, hald is running here. It has under it, hald-runner, and under that one, two hald-addon-storage.
<shinmen> fabbione: The X -configure thing is the same as http://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2006/02/msg00360.html
<shinmen> The other modules that fail with my old X conf are bitmap and pcidata. But /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so exist.  As well as modules/libpcidata.so
<shinmen> It also say that it "Couldn't open RGB_DB /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb
<shinmen> BTW, Running with a Permedia 2.
<shinmen> fabbione: What conf does your U80 has? Video card I meen.
<shinmen> fabbione: I also have one of those huge UPA cards that need a binary kernel module to work fast on 3d, but last time I tried it, it's a pain in the ass... even without 3d.
<shinmen> Duh, found it. Bad path module at the xorg conf.
<shinmen> And I think the reason why X -configure doesn't work, is because this card work with the fb module.
<shinmen> fabbione: I got a bit of a problem, I can't install ubuntu-desktop becase a bunch of power related packages can't be installed due to missed deps. Any news on that? Or should I try to fix'em up?
#ubuntu-ports 2007-03-12
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<fabbione> you are up late for your area
<tmarble> hi fabbione
<tmarble> yeah 12:20am
<fabbione> how is going?
<tmarble> trying to fix a last minute package for Feisty :)
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> i am back to work today and i already feel that i need more holidays
#ubuntu-ports 2009-03-09
<lamont> ports.ubuntu.com should be responding better now
<jbailey> lamont, You removed all the files from it and reduced the load to zero?
<lamont> jbailey: heh
<lamont> it's been fighting a raid array rebuild, so I just moved ports.u.c to another machine for the moment
<jbailey> How is traffic for the ports these days?
<lamont> jbailey: haven't quite looked yet
<lamont> that's fallout later today, I expect
<jbailey> Cool.
<jbailey> Use HPPA as a baseline to reduce from? =)
<jbailey> Then use the rest as observed volume for a port.
<jbailey> It's probably the best reason to keep HPPA around. =)
<lamont> lol
<NCommander> jbailey, you use the HPPA port?
<jbailey> NCommander, No.  I helped maintain the hppa port for a long time.
<jbailey> Now I mostly abuse the one remaining hppa porter. =)
<NCommander> jbailey, me too!
 * NCommander fixed kdebindings on HPPA to help get the KDE stack going
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> I thought you meant the porting box, not lamont 
 * NCommander would love to have an HPPA box so I could mess around with the port
 * lamont hands the abuse-target to NCommander 
<jbailey> Fun.  I hacked on NPTL for a bit.
<NCommander> jbailey, what's the status of it in the current kernel?
<NCommander> jbailey, is it at the point HPPA-NPTL is usable for day to day work?
<jbailey> hppa nptl upstream is.
<jbailey> hppa nptl in the distro never happened.
#ubuntu-ports 2009-03-10
<NCommander> jbailey, well, we have a 2.6.28 kernel
#ubuntu-ports 2010-03-21
<kamalm> Hi folks -- does anyone here have Lucid on ia64 available?
<kamalm> I am looking for a kind soul who can test build this fix pkg ** on ia64 **:  https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/test-builds/+files/gnome-color-manager_2.29.2-1ubuntu1.dsc    (I just need to know if this actually fixes the FTBFS on ia64).  Any takers?
